# what to do for plumbing rough inspection?



## red86yota (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm adding a second bathroom in our house. I've talked to the inspector to make sure my venting plans are correct, and now I'm ready to install the drains and supplies. I'm going to have the supply lines pressurized with the water supply so the inspector can see that there aren't any leaks. But I have a few questions on the drain side of plumbing:

1) I'm not planning on having the tile floor installed yet. Is it usually OK to have the toilet flange attached but not glued to the waste line for the rough inspection?

2) I'm going to have a Kerdi shower. I was planning on having the pre-sloped tray and drain installed and the drain glued to the waste line. How do you leak test the shower if the walls aren't up yet? I can't hang the sheetrock and Kerdi on the walls before getting rough framing inspection, and the rough framing inspector won't come out until after the rough plumbing inspection is done...I'm in a pickle!

3) This question ties into #2. When you leak test the shower, do you just plug the shower drain at the shower pan, or do you somehow plug the waste line and fill the whole waste line + shower pan with water?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PLUMBINGITALL (Jan 25, 2009)

First i would shim the toilet flang up the tickness of the tile and hardy board and glue it up and screw it to the floor. but if you do not want to do that you will need to plug the drian with a wing nut plug at the toilet and at the shower. Then fill the drian and vents with water at the top of the vent. Some inspecters will allow you to just fill the drains by putting water in to the shower pan about 2 to 3". I would just ask the inspector what he or she perfers. If they do let you just fill the shower you will not need to plug the shower.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

most inspectors are pretty easy to get along with. Im an electrician and for our inspections, the inspectors usually don't care if there are a few loose ends here and there. Like exterior lights not up yet because siding isn't up yet. The inspector is looking for a things wrong. Im sure he will trust that your not going to skip putting the toilet in. The shower, just tell him your predicament, most won't even care, as long as what your planning is correct, but he may want to come back to look at that later


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

you won't pass inspection without a pressure test. Water or air, you have to fill the system to verify there are no leaks. Either do what the guy above said and shim up the closet flange, or just extend the pipe up a foot and put a cap on it. Flange isn't required for rough in inspection in my area, and you can always trim the pipe down and install it later. Ask the inspector to find out if he wants to see the flange yet.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread is over 5 months old


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Gee.... I wonder if he passed? LOL

DM


----------

